# Issues with Contractors



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

We had an few pieces of dry wall that had some water damage and there were some "mold" spots that needed repaired. 

We ended up contacting a company that sent out an independent contractor to us. It was supposed to be a free estimate, however, upon arrival, the contractor told me that he was charging us 500. He lowered the price to 200. I had a little trouble paying this because it was supposed to be a free estimate. After he left, we were still unsure if we wanted this company, so we called the "boss". They assured me that the contractor was competent and would be able to provide references. 

We ended up hiring the contractor, he arrived the next day. Needless to say, he did not provide references, nor did he perform the services on the invoice. Because we were not in the house for fear of the "mold" the contractor said he did the services. I inspected the house, and they were not performed. 

I have contacted the parent company and they are trying to tell me that they did not send the contractor out and that he would have to make it "right".
I did not want the same contractor out btw. 

I have been around the house and found where he dumped drywall scraps and emptied something into the lawn that burned 4 holes in the grass. Plain unprofessional. 

We did pay a large amount and we are not pleased with the outcome. 


Any ideas on how I should try and resolve this? Or should I just take the loss for trusting the contractor and parent company, and fix the issues on my own dime. 


There are a few other concerns with how he handled the "mold" and how he lied to us about the estimate. Has anyone else dealt with spotty contractors?


----------



## greyghost (Dec 22, 2008)

Go to the www.dleg.gov licensing dept. Small claims is your other option. Lots of pics helps!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

He wanted to charge you $500 for an estimate?!
At that point, I'd tell him to hit the road.

I can't imagine charging someone even $200 for an estimate for some drywall repair. That's ridiculous!

Another red flag for me is someone that initially tells you the cost is $500 and gets it down to $200. That right there tells me he's gouging you.

It sounds like the work has already been completed. At this point, it sounds like his word against yours for some of the items. What kind of things does he say he did but you say he didn't? It can be hard to prove prove something wasn't actually done.

John


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Ouch, that's a tough "lesson learned"...


For me there woulda been a problem right when the estimate became "un-free".


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

If paid by credit card, do a charge back.

If paid by check and check hasn't cleared yet, do a stop-payment.


----------



## dmavdmav (Jan 17, 2005)

Did you sign a contract? The more specific the better.


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

Yes, the invoice was for him to steam clean carpets and clean ducts after the mold remediation and fumigation and of course an 11'x4' replacement of drywall.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Contact the better buisness beareau (sp).


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

$200.00 for a FREE estimate? Holy crap.

SOOOOO many red flags were a flyin!

How in the world did he get away with that?


----------



## thumbgoodfisherman (Dec 6, 2005)

Bonney, I wouldn't give a thirty pack of the stones for an estimate.:lol::lol:


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

thumbgoodfisherman said:


> Bonney, I wouldn't give a thirty pack of the stones for an estimate.:lol::lol:


Alright,, that's it.... Time for a reincarnation.


----------



## mattl (Aug 6, 2005)

Heck send me the remaining 300 of that estimate and I'll tell you why you shouldn't...man, free has gotten expensive. Why didn't I get the memo?


----------



## thumbgoodfisherman (Dec 6, 2005)

William H Bonney said:


> Alright,, that's it.... Time for a reincarnation.


About time you came to your senses.


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

I've never charged for an estimate in my life. Unless there were some out of pocket test materials or lab costs. Did he use a infrared camera to perform the report? Its too bad, and it is a bad thing about restoration companies, they show up give you a speal and want you to sign a large contract all before any work has been done. Sometimes the scope of work or insurance report hasn't even been performed. And they have the legal right to all the money if you sign and then don't use them.

Even if you wrote him a check and he cashed it, you can still stop it. If your in st.clair county I would head straight to small claims and file a claim up to 3k. Document everything and any expenses you incur doing so. Even if you hire someone else to fix his claimed work, he might have to pay for that. If he is a business request his insurance company and inform them of his liable actions. Theres alot you can do, but you have to do alot of research yourself. Remember " VERBAL AGREEMENTS ARE BINDING IN MICHIGAN" all you need is , work description, payment terms and you to accept. The simpler a contract the harder it is to break. It makes it even better if he gave you a time frame of completion , but if he didn't and you finish the work, he can come back at you for the balance of work. This would be you taking from his right to work/earn a living/ and counting on those funds for business practice.

I was just in ST. Clair last week and last month, small claims is just like the TV show, if the magistrate feels your story , you'll win. But if it gets bumped up to civil court, you have to have your ducks in a row. So if you signed a contract, you have to break it down into parts and see what was fulfilled and what wasn't. Document that "CLEARLY" and present this to the Maji or Judge. If he is doing mold work without a cert, you 'll win automatically if he told you or is representing that he is. Next is did he disturb more than 36 sqft of drywall in a house built before 78'? Another cert is required. So on so forth,, good Luck


----------



## greyghost (Dec 22, 2008)

If he did a test for lead paint that may be what the cost of the estimate covered. Not sure just throwing that out there.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Something is not right here: And I find it hard to believe noone else 
caught this.....


*"We ended up contacting a company that sent out an independent contractor to us. It was supposed to be a free estimate, however, upon arrival, the contractor told me that he was charging us 500. He lowered the price to 200. I had a little trouble paying this because it was supposed to be a free estimate. After he left, we were still unsure if we wanted this company, so we called the "boss". They assured me that the contractor was competent and would be able to provide references*."

Why did you hire him then?

*You called a company that sent out a "independent" contractor?* Was he insured, bonded? Was he a member of the BB?

* He lowered the price to 200. I had a little trouble paying this because it was supposed to be a free estimate. *

Who told you it was a free estimate? Who did you make check payable to?

* After he left, we were still unsure if we wanted this company, so we called the "boss".*

Independent contractor? Who is the boss?

PLEASE TAKE THIS AS I AM GOING TO SAY WHAT IM SURE OTHERS ARE THINKING: 

You got exactly what you deserved IF you did not check on these people((scammers)) b4 you paid them. If you had all of these questions and let them go un answered......YOU MADE YOUR OWN BED!!!

Im sorry but if you have time to complain, you had time to do your homework!


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

As Jakeo outlined above, there were so many flags saying stop, yet you didnt, and now you will need to accept the facts, and move on. No need to ponder, just realize scammers just love people who dont take the time to make sure they are not being taken advantage of.


----------



## mattl (Aug 6, 2005)

This makes it bad for everyone. Heck some of the jobs I quote people suspect us if I don't ask for an advance.
It amazes me how many times you hear of people paying in full for a jobe BEFORE it's even started


----------

